# Aftermarket Rigging/Stacking Frame



## metti (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone make an aftermarket frame for stacking and rigging projectors that don't have a frame like that available from the manufacturer? I know of one available product that looks like it is sized for 10k+ projectors but I am looking for something that would be more suitable for 5-7ks. I can get custom designs fabricated but I would rather save the time and get an existing commercially available product if such a thing exists.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 29, 2011)

Display Devices is my favorite for this application. Now, if you strictly need ceiling mount for smaller projectors, you may want to check out Chief manufacturing.


----------



## museav (Sep 30, 2011)

Da-Lite has a smaller one, 3D Projector Stacker, and the Chief models are smaller, Projector Mounts | Stackers from Chief Manufacturing. Premier has a small stacker, Premier Mounts Dual Stacker for Medium or Large Projectors PBM-LPS1, PBM-LPS2. InFocus has a ceiling mount stacker, Projector Stacker Ceiling Mount | InFocus.


----------



## metti (Oct 2, 2011)

To clarify what I am looking for, I know about the various options for stacking multiple projectors but what I am looking for specifically is a frame that the projector would travel in that offers both stacking and integral rigging points. Both Christie and Barco offer something along these lines (Barco | Media & entertainment | | RLM W Series Rental Frame) but I need one that offers a somewhat more universal fit. The Display Devices units look like they pretty much do what I need but they are probably a little bit overkill in the adjustments department so I suspect they are going to come in at a high price point than I want.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd give them a call and find out. They offer models built specifically for many different projectors (usually just have a different bolt pattern drilled into the base). The biggest issue that I have with the after market frames is that you often have to remove the projector from the frame to do the simplest thing, like changing a lamp. With the OEM frame, they are made for ease of service while projector is mounted.

So, if you do plan on using an after-market frame, I think Display Devices is worth the investment (we would just drill new bolt patterns if we changed out our projector line). They offer multiple mounting options and never gave me any issues. The only added feature that I'd want is yaw adjustment, but that would probably get too expensive.


----------



## museav (Oct 7, 2011)

Display Devices has also always been pretty open to semi-custom versions of their products and often without a huge upcharge. They also once offered to make a run of just a few units of a discontinued product for an application I had. Good products and very easy to work with in my experience.


----------



## metti (Oct 7, 2011)

It seems like Display Devices is going to be the way to go so thanks for pointing me in their directions.


----------

